# Goldens in the Park 2016



## Rookie's Dad (Feb 19, 2014)

Thanks for the post, pls. keep us updated.


----------



## Melfice (Aug 4, 2012)

Thanks for sharing with us all, and I plan on attending this event 

Are we allowed to take non goldens btw? I would like to take Kerrie Ann my Brittany as well.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Melfice said:


> Thanks for sharing with us all, and I plan on attending this event
> 
> Are we allowed to take non goldens btw? I would like to take Kerrie Ann my Brittany as well.


Yes, all are welcome !


----------



## Melfice (Aug 4, 2012)

Claire's Friend said:


> Yes, all are welcome !


Thanks a lot for the information!


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

bumping up. Just few months away!


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Bumping up. Coming up Saturday July 9th noon until 4pm.


----------

